# avon skin so soft help please???



## kateknights (26 April 2011)

Hi guys,  I have read a lot about Avon skin so soft and have the opportunity to get some, but am a tad confused, do I get the spray? The moisturiser, the shampoo? Argh confused? Please help? Kate x


----------



## JingleTingle (26 April 2011)

kateknights said:



			Hi guys,  I have read a lot about Avon skin so soft and have the opportunity to get some, but am a tad confused, do I get the spray? The moisturiser, the shampoo? Argh confused? Please help? Kate x
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah - me too! Well done - shall see now what exactly I AM supposed to use? And is it toi stop them biting or just to soothe the itching?


----------



## mattilda (26 April 2011)

Depends what you want it for. I use the bath oil in a homemade fly spray. The spray is excellent on people to keep the midges off. As for the rest I have no idea as I only use it around the horses!


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (26 April 2011)

Hi l dilute the spray with water.


----------



## widget (26 April 2011)

Hi I'm an Avon rep and I put on my horses the spray but I mixit one part SSS and five parts water. Then spray o as fly repellant and the oil reduces itching too


----------



## madamebonnie (26 April 2011)

I use the spray oil on bon's legs for summer shows, mainly to get the shine on but it does seem very effective at keeping the flys off x


----------



## JingleTingle (26 April 2011)

the Sweet Itch web site says to use Avon SSO on sweet itch horses - but not clear as to which one - and is it to stop the midges biting, or is it used to relieve the itching in sweet itch?  Sorry - Im probably being very dense here!


----------



## Louby (26 April 2011)

I think its the bath oil (lasts longer) but please dilute it with water.
I learnt or should I say my poor horse learnt the hard way when I used the dry spray oil neat  along his mane and with a combination of the sun and oil I burnt him


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (26 April 2011)

I use the skin so soft and fresh bath oil, mixed half and half with water, as a fly repellent.


----------



## JingleTingle (26 April 2011)

Louby said:



			I think its the bath oil (lasts longer) but please dilute it with water.
I learnt or should I say my poor horse learnt the hard way when I used the dry spray oil neat  along his mane and with a combination of the sun and oil I burnt him 

Click to expand...

OMG!! So glad I read that - would be just what I would have done - just bought the stuff and merrily sprayed away without dilution - so would you say at the strength suggested by widget?


----------



## mattilda (26 April 2011)

My recipe (filched from this very forum some years ago) is 250ml sso bath oil. 1 teaspoon each of eucalyptus oil, teatree oil, citronella and lavendar oil. 1 capfull of Dettol. Put in a litre spray bottle and top up with cold water.
Smells lovely, makes the coats shine and keeps flies off. You do need to shake the bottle well before using to mix theoils up.


----------



## Louby (26 April 2011)

grumpyoldmare said:



			OMG!! So glad I read that - would be just what I would have done - just bought the stuff and merrily sprayed away without dilution - so would you say at the strength suggested by widget?
		
Click to expand...

It scared me after that happenned so I always used less than reccomended as I was paranoid adding more essential 'oils' too but then I think I was being over cautious.  I used the same recipe as Mattilda has just posted.

Worse thing was I told another livery how good the SSS was and she used mine and her horse was burnt too   It was the summer when it was in the late 20's for weeks though


----------



## ladyearl (26 April 2011)

it's the soft and fresh flavour you want - deters the midges


----------



## Allover (26 April 2011)

I have just started using it to keep off the little biting buggers, i spray it on neat but only on their underneaths and it really helps. They feel lovely and soft too!!


----------



## herewego (26 April 2011)

Please be carefull I diluted  it and it still burnt my horse, couldnt touch him for days


----------



## jjbarney (26 April 2011)

I use the spray in the blue bottle. I mix mine with tea, citronella and water. The troops use it in the jungle for the moskies so must be good.
By the way, when we have all finished spoiling our horses rotten, it makes your own skin feel like silk. That's when Magpie lets me borrow it


----------



## **Vanner** (26 April 2011)

I use the bath oil in my fly repellent.  Needs to be the soft and fresh one


----------



## daydreambeliever (26 April 2011)

Thanks, i have my latest brochure in front of me and was about to post the same question, glad i found this post first 

Looking at the sss pages i can only find the bath oil in soft and sensual, but they do have soft and fresh as dry oil body spray. Will that still work and will it still need diluting as it is designed to go straight onto skin?


----------



## ladyearl (26 April 2011)

I used soft and fresh dry oil spray and watered it down - along with the  ingredients from the list on this site for a fab fly/midge spray last year. I have used the spray bottle for myself with much success!!


----------



## dafthoss (26 April 2011)

I have the one with a blue label. I had been using it neat up untill now and havnt had any problems but I only use it on his belly and legs as his fly rug covers the rest.


----------



## Fii (26 April 2011)

I have used the spray oil for about three years.
 For the the last three days i have been putting it on my mares belly, and she seems to have had a reaction to it, gone very itchy and flaky skin,  so just be carefull and do a patch test first.


----------



## MrsHutt (26 April 2011)

I have used the dry oil spray on both horse and self with great success!!  If you are not prone to burning, it is great for your tan!   Am getting the bath oil this year to make own spray as above.  I think you need the original fragrance, now called Soft and Fresh (blue bottle)


----------



## bumblelion (26 April 2011)

I use the bath oil, the soft and fresh one and dilute it with water and white vinegar. You shouldn't use it on greys though as it can burn them if sunny!


----------



## BentleyBelly (27 April 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy the oils mentioned in Mattildas recipe please?


----------



## Kateyb33 (1 June 2011)

I got some sss the other day and diluted it with water but the next day it had crystalised and turned into a solid?? How do i stop this?


----------



## onemoretime (1 June 2011)

Kateyb33 said:



			I got some sss the other day and diluted it with water but the next day it had crystalised and turned into a solid?? How do i stop this?
		
Click to expand...

That's because it has gone cold.  You probably put it in a cupboard in the dark, it is an oil and will therefore go solid if cold, just stand the bottle in a drop of warm water or leave out side in the warm for a while.

The oil gets on the midges legs and they dont like it (they only have little tiny legs) and that is what helps to keep them off.  cold tea is always a good base for any home made mixture such as fly spray it is often used in christmas punches as well.


----------



## Kateyb33 (1 June 2011)

Ok great! better go and fetch the bottle out of the bin then! lol


----------



## LaurenBay (1 June 2011)

I use the Bath oil, I work with a lady who is an Avon rep, at the moment it is by one get one free. 2 bottles for £4. I added citrolnella and tea tree oil too then topped with water, works a treat and my Horses skin is soft as is her mane! 

I got the Citronella oil from Holland and barrets, the tree tree oil I got in savers for £1. Then bought a pack of 2 spray bottles from poundland and voila!


----------



## Theresa_F (1 June 2011)

I use the skin so soft and fresh bath oil in my fly spray as follows:

6 caps of dettol - from a 750ml size bottle

250 ml of Avon Skin so Soft and fresh - 500 ml bath oil.  This can be halved if midges not too bad

2 teaspoons of citronella 
2 teaspoons of eucalyptus oil
2 teaspoons of lavender oil
2 teaspoons of tea tree oil
2 teaspoons of cedarwood oil
2 teaspoons of bog myrtle oil  not essential but excellent for midge protection.

Top up to make 4 litres with either water or cold tea. 

Shake well before spraying and give a quick shake after every few squirts to make sure the oil is mixed with the water.

I use one of the large pump sprays with the hose attachment - so fast and easy when you have large hairy horses to do and they soon got used to the hose attachment spraying them.

I also use the dry oil spray on myself and at shows on the horses coats and manes and tails as it gives a great shine as well as keeping pests off them.


----------



## coolio (1 June 2011)

I used Avon Skin so Soft Dry Oil Spray all last year straight from the bottle and it was a fab fly deterrent. Works great on humans too!   However we had a bay mare last year and now have a grey gelding so I think I had better rethink!

Did not even think about burning so feel lucky we had no trouble.

Will watch this thread with interest


----------



## quavers (10 July 2013)

mattilda said:



			My recipe (filched from this very forum some years ago) is 250ml sso bath oil. 1 teaspoon each of eucalyptus oil, teatree oil, citronella and lavendar oil. 1 capfull of Dettol. Put in a litre spray bottle and top up with cold water.
Smells lovely, makes the coats shine and keeps flies off. You do need to shake the bottle well before using to mix theoils up.
		
Click to expand...

I am going to buy the ingredients tomorrow to make this but where on the horses body do I spray?

Everywhere except eyes, and where the tack is going (if applying just before riding) 

My horse is yellow bay so no white / pink bits on her.  

Thanks


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 July 2013)

I got oils from here and use Avon SSS as the base, dettol and a teaspoon of the oils. I added neem which is apparently fab for keeping away flies.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2013)

Can I just double check this is the one I should be buying?

http://avonshop.co.uk/shop/product.asp?pf_id=38893&from=search&find_spec=skin so soft&pagenum=2


----------

